# What Was The Best Dog You Ever Owned



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I was just spouting off on another thread about one of my now deceased Rotts and what a great dog he was. Most of us are not new to having dogs around the house. It might be fun to think back about what dog was your favorite and why.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Which "best one" . I have had a lot of best ones. They were best for different reasons though.


----------



## Dana Martin (Mar 5, 2011)

OK, I'm putting on my big girl shorts and putting this out there....until this point in my "dog" life, my absolute best dog was a Springer Spaniel named Josh. He was a rescue that I got at about 4 months and had been severely neglected and abused. He turned out to be the best guard dog I could have ever had and had no training at it. My best friend raises Rotties and Joshie grew up with his dogs that were always protection trained. Joshie learned his behavior from them. He was a big guy - about 60# with a heart of gold and that undying love that would cause him to put himself on the line for me. Salesmen couldn't get out of their cars unless he was told it was ok. You didn't get near me if you didn't belong. When I first moved to Washington to live I warned my husband (then boyfriend) NOT tot ry and come into the house in the dark if Joshie didn't know it was him. Damon came home on his motorcycle one night and attempted to come inside with his leather pants, jacket and his helmet all still on. He got the door open about 3" and Joshie threw all off his weight against it and slammed it on him. He wouldn't allow him into the house until the helmet and jacket came off and he could tell who he was.  But the most amazing story was this:

Years back when I lived in CA there was a drug dealer living a couple of doors down from me. I'd never met these people nor had Joshie. One day Joshie jumped over the railing on my front porch and headed down the street barking. When I ran out to see what was up what I discovered was that the man had chased his wife out into the street and was beating her with a mop handle. Joshie was standing about 5' from them with his teeth bared uttering this horrendously evil growl. All I could picture in my mind was Joshie thinking "Swing again, buddy, and you're history!". 8)

I called him off and called the sherriff. The man was tracked down and arrested about 2 hours later after jumping into the Napa River to try and evade detection.

I will qualify this all by saying that I've never had a working dog until now. I have a Rottie that I love, but my Mal, JD, I think is going to be right up there with Joshie.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I have had SO many dogs over the years, and have been lucky to have some really great ones...all great in their own ways.... some for sport, some for pets, some for just because.....can't pick "the BEST".
but I have had a ton of fun with a GSD named NITRO, I had a lot of Great experiences in working K9 Security and taking the top spots in competition with a special Malinois named Chico
and still have fun with his son, my Mal Hugo.....and working on a new pup Hano and Mali
as well as my other boys that are still with us.....I guess all in all, I have had about 40 BEST dogs ever!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

That would be difficult to say.

I have trialled with a Landseer (White and Black Newfoundland), Berger de Brie, Fila Brasileiro and own two GSDs which I have unfortunately (due to business reasons) not managed to trial.

I had a certain amount of success with the Berger de Brie but all my dogs taught me such a lot that I wouldn't like to say which was the best. The two GSDs that I have not trialled are probably the most talented.

The "best" is sometimes the most easily trained? But wobetide you get something less easily trained afterwards and in this case the "best dog" is irrevelant.

The "best" dog I owned would be the Berger de Brie, good at sport, neutral towards other dogs, good nerves but then he could be topped by the younger GSD who is a social butterfly with strong nerves, even tells the helper where to get lost if he doesn't do what he thinks he should.

In my mind there isn't a "best dog", some of the worst learners taught me more about dogs and how they learn.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I understand what all of you are saying. I have had a few dogs that get into your heart and soul for various reasons usually associated with personality. There are some dogs that you and the dog just "click" together.

I guess what I am trying to say is there are many people I consider good guys but few become best friends.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

For different reasons I've had three "best ever" dogs. 
My childhood GSD/Collie who was very protective. She proved that when she go hold of someone breaking into our garage. We were the classic boy and his dog and she was the dog that taught me about dogs and training. She also put a hole in my leg when I was coming in my bedroom window at 3 AM. Let go the second she did it. Old and a bit daft by then but I always wonder if she wasn't trying to teach me a lesson. :grin:
The GSD/Dane that grew up with my daughters. He was also a real dog that didn't take crap off of anyone he didn't know. He made a believer out of some @$$hole that was working at our house and tried to get a bit familiar with my wife. The wife adored that dog after that and even got pissed when I named my present older GSD after him. (Thunder) Fantastic with kids and puppys. He would even toss his cookies for a puppy but he had no tolerance for another adult male.
My present older GSD Thunder has, hands down, surpassed any dog I've ever owned. I saw that by the time he was 6-7 months old.
I've had big winners in the show ring, OB ring, hunting field, etc but this guy has no peers in my book.
There were a $#!+load of dogs between these three that were special in their own way but these three stood out. Had a few different breeds of terriers, terrier mixes. You have to like those little bassids or you'll end up in the funny farm. ](*,)


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Easy for me, Marek


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

For me my favorite and most memorable dog is - Champion de la Loutre Noire, FRIII Sel, MRIII. Got him after his owner/trainer in France, Fabien Demuzio retired him. The dog taught me ring so to speak as he was my first high powered dog and came with a lot of training. He was a bruiser and was very loyal and worked well with me. Great buddy, tolerant of people, but very protective of me and his area/property. Great with cats and livestock.










My best working dog so far is D'Only, my young male Malinois.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My cattle dog JoJo. She was horribly savage and all mine. There was not a singe molecule of that dog that loved anyone but me. She liked to chase pennies and when I get to old to do this silly dog sport shit, I am going to get a cattle dog for myself and call it a day.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I got a female off of wade a few years ago and I love everything about this dog. She is great with the kids, she has not spent a lot of time in the house but when she comes in she calms right down. She is eager to please. She is social but will light up in an instant and when she does she gives her 110 percent everytime. I also love that she poops in a neat pile in her kennel so very easy to clean up after.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

My cattle dogs. My BCs, kelpies and koolies might be better sheepdogs but there is no better and more loyal and protective dog than a cattle dog. I will always have one.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Blue, my childhood cattle dog. Best ****ing dog in the world. My mom brought her home when I was about 4, I put her down when I was 17. Played fetch, "walked" me to the bus stop every day (literally until I was old enough to drive), helped herd the horses...

You couldn't put a price on that dog.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Well I would have to join the rest of the Cattledog folks on here. Having had GSDs for nearly 50 years, thought there would never be another breed for me til my first little blue Cattledog that I got three years ago. Have 2 now and wont be without one. They can do everything my GSDs did/do but in much smaller size. They are easy-keepers, very intuitive, protective and make my farm work a heck of a lot easier.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

We used to have a black lab named "Blacky." He is the best dog ive ever had. He was a dog that everyone like. He was born to hunt, but died at an early age due to a heart prob. 

He loved to sit and watch over my folks as they worked the garden. One late night we came home and he did not greet us like usual, we found him laying down by the garden, but he had already passed. I miss that dog.


----------

